# Mehr Kraft, Magura oder V-Brake?



## Kohlwheelz (5. Februar 2003)

Also, Womit kann man nun höhere Kraft aufbringen? mit einer Magura oder einer V-Brake, mein Kumpel sagt damit man hundert pro mit einer Magura mehr kraft auf bringt, aber matze sagt mit einer V-Brake! Weiss halt jetzt auch nich, ich brauche aber bitte beweise, also ne seite wos steht oder so! Bitte antwortet und sucht fleisig


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Februar 2003)

Jepp ich bleibe auch bei meiner Meinung! 
Die Standart HS 33 hat bei mir nie so geil gezogen, wie ne V-Brake. Die langen Hebel der V-Brake bringen meiner Ansicht nach mehr Karft auf die Felge als nen Hydraulik System mit 14mm Geber und Nehmerkolben. 
Es kann aber auch mit der Maguradirektmontage zusammenhängen, die ich nun noch nie hatte. 
Aber trotzdem denke ich, dass die V-Brake besser ruppt. Wenn man naürlich die HS 33 richtig einstellt und die Felge anflext, dann nimmt sich das bestimmt net viel. Vielleicht ist dann sogar die MAG besser  Bei den Koxxjungs schreit die Bremse ja nur so rum auch wenn es regnet. Sicherlich hängt die Bremsleistung entscheidend vom HInterbau ab und vom Brakebooster...
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die V-Brake nen höheren Felgenverschleiß hat......

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chakotay (5. Februar 2003)

Hatte zunächst XT V-Brakes (Hebel + Bremse) auf normaler Mavic 517.
Dann Magura HS33 auf gleicher Felge (besser als XT).
Jetzt Magura HS33 auf Mavic 619 Ceramic (trocken noch besser, triefend naß ... naja)

Gerade bei warmer Bremse ist die Bremswirkung der HS33 deutlich besser (z.B. bei längerer Abfahrt mit 20-25° Gefälle). Die V-Brake ist bei sowas zunächst geräuschlos beim Bremsen. Dann kommt ein "leichtes Scharben" und schließlich wieder fast geräuschloses Bremsen. Dann verringert sich aber deutlich die Bremswirkung. Die HS33 läßt sowas völlig kalt. Nur sollte man vorsicht walten lassen, da irgendwann die Schläuche schmelzen und Platzen.


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Februar 2003)

Jaja....Schläuche schmelzen oder platzen  Dann musste die aber schon auf de Herdplatte legen, einspannen und anschließen abreißen 

Darf ich fragen, was du mit deinem CD fährst? CC?

Ich frage deshalb, weil wir Trialer ganz andere Ansprüche an die Bremsen stellen. Logischerweise sollen sie Bremsen, aber bei uns zählt dann noch wie die Bremse bremst! Ich will das hier nicht ausweiten, da wir das Thema oft genug hatten, aber es mag ja sein, dass ne HS 33 besser bei CC ist....i don't know!

Matze


----------



## aramis (5. Februar 2003)

Danke für den Beitrag, aber ich glaub nicht, dass sich beim Trial je die Bremse besonders erhitzt. 

Ich finde, letztlich entscheidet er Rahmen, welches System besser ist: Wenn Cantisockel am Rad sind, sollte man V-Brakes fahren. Maguras sind wirklich nur geil, wenn man die entsprechenden Aufnahmen am Rad hat. Dieses Gedeiksel mit den Evolution Adaptern ist wirklch nicht effektiv.

Aramis


----------



## m.k. (5. Februar 2003)

Hey, das ist doch mal ein interessantes Problem!
Welche Bremskraft kommt eigentlich beim Bremsklotz an, bei gegebener Kraft am Hebel.
Rein aus theoretischer Perspektive (etwas abstrakt gehalten).

A) Bremshebel:


```
o -> F_Z
x|
 |
 o--------------o
      h         | F_H 
                v
```

h = Laenge Bremshebel
x = Laenge von Drehpunkt zu Zugpunkt

F_Z = h/x * F_H

B.I) Bremse hydraulisch

Kraft F_G auf Geberkolben (Flaeche A_G) erzeugt Druck p, der auf Nehmerkolben (Flaeche A_N) wirkt:

p = F_G / A_G = F_N / A_N


```
A_N
==> F_N = --- * F_G
          A_G
```

Bei der HS33 ist A_N = A_G, also ist der Faktor
gleich 1 und es gilt

F_N = F_G

B.ii) Bremse V-Brake

Modell


```
+    o -> F_Z
|    |
|    |
s  + o-B -> F_B
|  y |
+  + o
```

s = Laenge Hebel von V-Brake
y = Abstand Drehpunkt-Bremklotz

Dann gilt

F_B = F_Z * s/y

So, jetzt braeuchten wir nur noch die Geometriedaten von dem Bremshebel und der Bremse einer V-Brake. Kann da mal jemand nachmessen??
Ich habe naemlich keine, bin aber sehr gespannt, was dabei rauskommt!

Matthias


----------



## m.k. (5. Februar 2003)

Also, ich hab's mal eben ueberschlagen anhand einer V-Brake und HS33-Hebel Abbildung im Katalog (es kommt ja nur auf das Verhaeltnis der Seiten an).

Es gilt:
Bremskraft = Verstaerkung * Hebelkraft

Verstaerkung(HS33) ca. 6-8
Verstaerkung(V) ca 5-6

Das ist allerdings der ideale Fall. Nicht mit
beruecksichtigt sind Schmutzeffekte wie
(Elastizitaet des Bowdenzugs, etc). Mich interessierte nur das reine durch die Geometrie
und Hydrodynamik bedingte Uebersetzungsverhaeltnis.
Messt aber trotzdem nochmal eure V-Brakes.

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2003)

Das kannst du so nicht berechnen wie ne Bremse bremst. es kann zwar sein das zum Beipsiel ne V-Brake wenn du den Hebel bis zum Lenker treckst höhere Bremskraft als ne Magura hat aber bei niedrigerer Handkraft siehts vieleicht schonwieder anderst aus! Es sind vielzuviele Faktoren solch etwas zu berechnen!!
Da Unterschiedliche Hebellängen und umlenkgeometrien der Bremshebel schon unterschiede machen...

Ronny


----------



## Damien (5. Februar 2003)

hi,

also in den ganzen bike zeitschriften steht ja drin, das die magura 33% stärker sein soll als ne v brake. ich meine aber dass das immer auf den rahmen ankommt. zb bei direktmontage wird jede v brake gegen magura verlieren. bei der canti montage bin ich mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, weil die bremse dann schon extrem gut montiert sein muss, dass die dann gut zieht. dann kommt das aber auch immer auf die beläge an die man benutzt. eigentlich is das eine glaubensfrage.


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2003)

nicht Stärker als V-Brake sondern mit 14er Kolben 33 Prozent Stärker als die mit 16mm Kolben denk ich!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Februar 2003)

Also ich kanns nicht belegen, aber ich bin der Meinung, bzw. hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Canti-Montage die V-Brake eindeutig die höheren Bremskräfte ausübt. 
Denn die Hebelwirkung überträgt doch mehr Kraft, als die reibungsarmen Maguras, deren Übersetzung auf den Volumendifferenzen beruht. Fühlt sich zumindest so an. Selbst bei nem 12,7mm Kolben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (5. Februar 2003)

also meine hs33 hatte auch irgendwie nie richtig power. mit bitume oder montyspray hat sie aber gut gezogen, aber auch nicht lange.
die hs33 war mit adapter auf canti montiert.

jetzt habe ich eine sram 9.0 v-brake, die zieht um einiges besser, und man kann sie besser dosieren und quiekt nicht wie eine abgestochene sau rum.
ausserdem, wenn die zu ist, ist die auch zu, die hs33 ist da schonmal durchgerutscht. nicht zu vergessen: es ist noch schweinekalt draussen und die bremsgummis sind hart, bin mal auf den sommer gespannt. da zieht die wohl noch besser.

davor hatte ich ein paar tage eine avid single digit 3 v-brake, die war nicht unbedingt der hammer, aber hat zum rumeiern gelangt.

fazit: v-brake.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Februar 2003)

Genau was du erlebt hast hab ich anderstrum erlebt und bin deshalb auf Magura umgestiegen!?


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

hm, die hs33 konnte ich nie richtig leiden.
bei manchen wurde die 1x drangebaut und hat immer perfekt funktioniert: steinharter druckpunkt, nie defekte und immer ausreichend leistung.

aber bei mir, nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht (innerhalb von ca 6 monaten):
1 bremshebel ausgequetscht, 2 nehmerkolben undicht, ca 4x bremsleitung abgerissen, 1x bremsleitung verbogen, ständig neue monty beläge (die gehen ja weg wie warme semmeln), 2 monty pads aus der halterung rausgefetzt, ständig die felge wegen bitume versifft und öl an der karre wegen defekter bremsleitung, oft druckpunkt weich, magere bremsleistung (alex32 silber, angeflext, angesägt), 1x stellrädchen am hebel kaputt, ... den rest habe ich schon vergessen.

aber wenn sie ging und ich frisch bitume drauf hatte, hat sie schnell zu gemacht. die v-brake ist da etwas träger, bis die blockiert.


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

hm, die hs33 konnte ich nie richtig leiden.
bei manchen wurde die 1x drangebaut und hat immer perfekt funktioniert: steinharter druckpunkt, nie defekte und immer ausreichend leistung.

aber bei mir, nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht (innerhalb von ca 6 monaten):
1 bremshebel ausgequetscht, 2 nehmerkolben undicht, ca 4x bremsleitung abgerissen, 1x bremsleitung verbogen, ständig neue monty beläge (die gehen ja weg wie warme semmeln), 2 monty pads aus der halterung rausgefetzt, ständig die felge wegen bitume versifft und öl an der karre wegen defekter bremsleitung, oft druckpunkt weich, magere bremsleistung (alex32 silber, angeflext, angesägt), 1x stellrädchen am hebel kaputt, ... den rest habe ich schon vergessen.

aber wenn sie ging und ich frisch bitume drauf hatte, hat sie schnell zu gemacht. die v-brake ist da etwas träger, bis die blockiert.


----------



## m.k. (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Das kannst du so nicht berechnen wie ne Bremse bremst.*



Ich habe auch nicht berechnet, wie eine Bremse bremst, sondern wie die Bremskraftuebersetzung aufgrund der geometrischen bzw. hydrodynamischen Konstruktion sich in einer ersten Approximation verstehen laesst.
Wie eine Bremse bremst ist noch was
ganz anderes. Da hier auch noch der Weguebersetzung eine Rolle spielt, bei den die Schmutzeffekte dann eine groessere Rolle spielt (flexen des Hinterbaus, Elastizitaet des Bowdenzugs, etc.). Das ist aber nicht zu verwechseln mit der reinen Bremskraftuebersetzung.



> es kann zwar sein das zum Beipsiel ne V-Brake wenn du den Hebel bis zum Lenker treckst höhere Bremskraft als ne Magura hat aber bei niedrigerer Handkraft siehts vieleicht schonwieder anderst aus!



Ronny, nicht boese sein. Aber wenn du etwas mitteilen moechtest, schreib es doch so, dass man auch versteht, was du meinst.



> Es sind vielzuviele Faktoren solch etwas zu berechnen!!



Mit der Einstellung koennte ich meinen Job canceln und sollte vielleicht Gaertner werden, oder sowas.
Das Wesen der Physik ist, erst einmal von den vielen komplizierten Faktoren zu abstrahieren, um ein einfaches Modell zu schaffen, das man verstehen kann. Wenn man das hat, kann man nach und nach sich den komplizierteren Dingen widmen.



> Da Unterschiedliche Hebellängen und umlenkgeometrien der Bremshebel schon unterschiede machen...



Hebellaenge wird in meinem Modell beruecksichtigt.
Das mit der Umlenkgeometrie der Bremshebel ist schon schwieriger.
Bei einer normalen V-Brake denke ich schon, dass das einfache Modell ganz gut passt. Etwas Kopfzerbrechen hat mir der Hebel der HS33 noch bereitet. Aber wie gesagt, es ist nur eine Naeherung.
Am besten sollte man das mal direkt messen. Konstante Kraft an den Hebel und dann mit irgendeinem Kraftmesser am Bremsklotz schauen was ankommt. Dann wird sich auch zeigen, ob meine Naeherung was taugt oder Mist ist.

Matthias


----------



## m.k. (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelo Berlin _
> *Also ich kanns nicht belegen, aber ich bin der Meinung, bzw. hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Canti-Montage die V-Brake eindeutig die höheren Bremskräfte ausübt.
> Denn die Hebelwirkung überträgt doch mehr Kraft, als die reibungsarmen Maguras, deren Übersetzung auf den Volumendifferenzen beruht. Fühlt sich zumindest so an. *



Das ist eben die Frage, wie das mit der Kraftuebertragung aussieht. Genau das wollte ich ja mit meinem Modell herausfinden. Dazu warte ich immer noch auf zuverlassige Geometriedaten einer V-Brake.
Die Kraftuebertragung bei der V-Brake selbst ist schon ziemlich stark, da man einen sehr langen Hebelarm hat. Im Vergleich dazu hat die hydraulikueberstezung der MAgura ein Verhaeltnis von 1:1.
Anders sieht es jedoch bei den Bremshebeln aus. Hier hat die HS33 die besseren Karten. Da das Verhaltnis von Hebellaenge zu Abstand Drehpunkt-Zugpunkt bei der HS33 besser ist.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Februar 2003)

Das ist in meinem Job nicht anderst ab und an jedenfalls und wird erst wieder Später wennsch mit fortbildung fertisch bin wieder gebraucht... Aber was machst du denn eigentlich?

Ich sag dir mal was du berechnen mußt ums einigermaßen exakt hinzubekommen!

Bremshebellänge, Entfernung des Seilzuges zum Drehpunkt, Länge der einzelnen V-Brakeschenkel, Länge von V-Brake Drehpunkt zum Bremsbelag. Somit bekommst du es einigermaßen hin. Dann ist nurnoch das Problem das die Bremhebel nicht linear sondern je nach Hebel über oder unterproportionale übersetzt sind. Avid sind Überproportional das kann ich schonmal sagen...

Also mußt du da wohl den durchschnitt bilden und dann könntest du echt die Kraft die anliegt ausrechnen!

Beiner Magura ist es etwas leichter (aber nur etwas)
Hebellänge, Entfernung Drehpunkt-Geberzylinder, Durchmesser Geberzylinger, Durchmesser Nehmerzylinder.

Naja auch nich son großer unterschied.
Zu dem einen wo du da eben schriebst ich solls so schreiben das man es versteht... Also wenn du das nicht verstehst dann weiß ich auch nicht!!!

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Februar 2003)

Hm ich sehe du hast es ja am anfang fast genauso geschrieben auch wenn ich mit deinen Bildchen nicht klarkomme.... Gibt halt nur kleine unterschiede zwischen deiner und meiner bei V.Brake jedenfals!

Ok wieder revidiert... du hast es genauso wie ich ich sollte vorher genau durchlesen bevor ich was poste 

Allerdings limitiert die Zuglängung und die Rahmenausdehnung nur die maximal zu erreichende Bremskraft die du nie aufwenden wirst oder ziehst du mit einem Finger beiner Magura den Hebel bis an den Lenker? Bei einer V-Brake hingegen ist das eher möglich. Also im endeffekt hast du bei Sollhandkraft (Da wo das Rad Blockiert) Mit einer V-Brake mehr Kraft. Allerdings wenn du extremste Wurschtfinger hast und du Treckst die Magura bis zum Lenker hast du wohl mit der Magura höhere Endkraft.

Das ist übrigens das was du da nicht verstanden hast... Ich hoffe so ist es verständlicher...

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Februar 2003)

Also meinst du, dass man bei einer V-Brake mehr Kräfte aufbringt, weil du den Hebel meist noch über den Druckpunkt hinausziehen kannst? Das macht Sinn die Erklärung!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Februar 2003)

Ich weiss wie wir es testen, wir machen die Bremsen Hinten so eng zsam damit ein Finger rein passt, und dann einfach zihen, was mehr weh tut hat mehr bremskraft!


----------



## m.k. (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Hm ich sehe du hast es ja am anfang fast genauso geschrieben auch wenn ich mit deinen Bildchen nicht klarkomme.... *



Ok, dann sind wir uns ja einig, vielleicht sind meine Diagramme etwas verwirrend gewesen. 



> Allerdings limitiert die Zuglängung und die Rahmenausdehnung nur die maximal zu erreichende Bremskraft die du nie aufwenden wirst oder ziehst du mit einem Finger beiner Magura den Hebel bis an den Lenker?



Zuglaengung (bzw. Rahmenausdehnung) hat meiner Meinung nach eher einen Effekt auf das Druckpunktgefuehl, der dadurch schwammiger wird.
Was passiert ist ja folgendes: Ich ziehe mit einer bestimmten Kraft, bis ich den Druckpunkt erreiche.
Dann ziehe ich weiter (wende mehr Kraft auf), bekomme aber erstmal *nicht* mehr Bremskraft, weil das Mehr an Kraft in die Laengung des Zuges geht.
Ok, das limitiert dann natuerlich letztendlich die maximal erreichbare Bremskraft. 



> Also im endeffekt hast du bei Sollhandkraft (Da wo das Rad Blockiert) Mit einer V-Brake mehr Kraft. Allerdings wenn du extremste Wurschtfinger hast und du Treckst die Magura bis zum Lenker hast du wohl mit der Magura höhere Endkraft.



Diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht so richtig.
Was ist jetzt Sollhandkraft? Eine gewisse konstante Kraft am Hebel?
Was meinst du mit "mehr Kraft" bei der V-Brake? Die Kraft am Bremsklotz?



> Das ist übrigens das was du da nicht verstanden hast... Ich hoffe so ist es verständlicher...



Damit meinte ich eher, dass deine durchaus lesenswerten Beitraege etwas leichter zu verstehen waeren, wenn du z.B. mal ein Komma setzen wuerdest, um die logische Strukturierung deiner Saetze etwas deutlicher zu machen 

Ach so, was hat es denn mit diesen nicht-linearen Hebeln auf sich? Was heisst dort ueber- bzw. unterproportional? Kleine Skizze irgendwo?

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Februar 2003)

Ok also

mit Sollhandkraft meinte ich einfachmal so die Handkraft die in der Regel  notwendig ist um das Rad zum Blockieren zu bringen.

und mit die verschidenen Hebel also bei meinen Avids war das so das der Zug nicht im Rechten Winkel am Bremshebel ist sondern weiter zur Lenkermitte. wen nman dann am Hebel zieht wandert der Befestigungspunkt des Zuges immer weiter nach außen.

Mit mit 2 Bildern von nem Hebel währ das einfacher zu erklären.

Machmal wer nen Bild einen wo man geradeso sieht wo der Zug Befestigt ist und einmal wenn der Hebel am Lenker anliegt...

Ronny


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Juli 2005)

bezüglich handkraft:







eben passiert. es ist ein ungutes gefühl wenn man aufs hinterrad springt, man plötzlich einen hebel in der hand hat und die bremsleistung schlagartig auf null geht.

frage: gibts die alten hs33 hebel noch irgendwo? kann ich zur not auch einen neuen hebel verwenden?

grüsse rainer


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Juli 2005)

versehn..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. Juli 2005)

trialmarkt.de oder ebay!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. Juli 2005)

nen neuen hebel zu montieren wäre kein problem. wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich zufällig gerade ein bei ebay zum verkauf angeboten. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7172248109&ssPageName=STRK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (28. Juli 2005)

kann man das nicht sogar bei magura einschicken?

also so wie das durchgebrochen ist...wie schafft man das denn?!  

ansonnsten ebay...maguras gehen da gerade für spottpreise weg.


----------



## Lanoss (28. Juli 2005)

Mehr Kraft und danach war ja gefragt bringt eine V-Brake.
Jedenfalls eine Avid Single Digit incl. Speed Dial.

Ich hab das mal nachgemessen und dann die Hebel ins Verhältniß zueinander gesetzt.

V-Brake: Hebel (Finger-Drehpunkt): 76mm
              Hebel (Drehpunkt-Zug)   : 27mm
       Bremsarm (Drehpunkt-Zug)   :103mm
       Bremsarm (Drehpunkt-Belag) : 30mm

Magura:  Hebel (Finger-Drehpunkt): 78mm
              Hebel(Drehpunkt-Kolben): 12mm

Wenn wir von 80N Druck am Bremshebel ausgehen kommt davon nach:
80N*76mm/27mm*103mm/30mm=773N
bzw.                 80N*78mm/12mm=520N
am Bremsbelag an. Was zeigt das eine V-Brake fast 33% stärker ist.


----------



## trialsrider (28. Juli 2005)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Kraft und danach war ja gefragt bringt eine V-Brake.



 Mein Bruder!


----------



## billi (28. Juli 2005)

demzufolge müsste ja auch eine v-brake mehr power haben als eine scheibenbremse , was ich allerdings nicht glaube


----------



## Lanoss (28. Juli 2005)

Nein denn da sind die Kolben nicht gleich groß das heißt eine Disk hat noch ein übersetzungsverhältnis welches ich jetzt nicht genau kenne. Welche Bremse soll ich denn mal dagegenrechnen?
Ne Shimano Deore oder ne Louise hätte ich hier.
Von dem Rest denke ich kann ich mir die Daten auch besorgen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juli 2005)

ne hS33, auf jedenfall. die wirft dich ab. hab ich vor kurzem mal probegefahren. fahr selbst ne alte, extrem alu-fressende XT. die s toppt schon.

dann die palette von julie (wuerg), deore xt (ok), louise (gut), louise FR (einfahren, bitte) und ne HS33.

meine guete. die HS33 hat mich fast ueber den lenker geworfen. geiles teil... DIE bremspower an ner disc haette ich gerne. das waere super.


----------



## funky^jAY (29. Juli 2005)

aber bei der vbrake habe ich doch nen bremszug...der dehnt sich doch wenn gezogen wird. während bei der hs33 die flüssigkeit nicht komprimiert wird und der druck 1:1 ankommt. muß man das nicht auch noch berücksichtigen?


----------



## b-ulbrich (29. Juli 2005)

Meine bescheidene Meinung als Ingenieur:

Die Messung wieviel Fraft eine Bremse auf die Felge bringt könnte man machen indem man guckt wie stark sich der Hinterbau verzieht. Ich bin am einem Rad V-Brake und Magura gefahren und hatte da das Gefühl dass bei der Magura die Sitzstreben deutlich mehr flexen. Mit identischen Beläge müsste also die Magura besser bremsen.

Zu den Scheibenbremsen. Eine Felgenbremse kann meines Erachtens ein höheres Drehmoment erzeugen (also Blockierwirkung besser), warum z.B. die DHler Disks fahren liegt daran dass sie mehr Energie abführen können (Bremsweg aus z.B. 50 Km/h kürzer als bei Felgenbremsen) natürlich kommt da noch das linearere Bremsverhalten und das bessere Felgendesign dazu.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2005)

yeah wie geil,

Hatte jetzt ja ein paar Monate Maguras drauf, aber einer der Kolben is immer nie ganz zurück gefahren und so hat die Bremse auch bei fast perfekter einspeichung fast immer geschliffen. Brems power war ok aber ich denk ein kleines bischen schwächer als meine Vbrake.

Heut hats mir gereicht und ich hab wieder die Vbrake draufgepackt und das gefühl is einfach nur geil. Super dosierbar, geschmeidig, die bremspower is ein kleines stück besser als die Magura. Die manuals werden bestimmt auch gleich wieder gescheit funktionieren und es gibt auch kein "kolben fährt nicht zurück und schleift" mehr. Ach ja und leiser is die auch noch, das magura gequitsche war nur noch nervigl
ich bleib jetzt bei den Vbrakes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (29. Juli 2005)

gut dass es für jeden die passende bremse gibt. ich hab mir heute die 2005er magura bestellt.
beim Touren MTB würd ich eure disskussion ja verstehn aber beim Trial bike kommts doch viel mehr auf die beläge und eine vernünftig angeflexte felge an und es is wurscht ob da hydraulik oder ein mechanischer hebel gegen die felge drückt. die kraft reicht doch locker aus wenn die beiden sachen passen. wichtig ist doch nur dass der hebel nicht abreisst   
cryo-cube, hast du mir nicht mal erklärt dass man manuals ohne bremse macht?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> cryo-cube, hast du mir nicht mal erklärt dass man manuals ohne bremse macht?



Wenn man es perfekt kann ja   
Wenn ich ohne bremse manual fahren würde, dann würds mich alle 30sek hinhauen oder ich müsste bei voller fahrt während des manuals absteigen (wenn man zuviel rückenlage bekommt) --> nicht empfhelenswert.

Hast ja gesten gehört wie laut der Scheiss bei mir war, sobald ich beim manual aufs HR ging hat ein Kolben angefangen zu schleifen. Jetzt mit Vbrake ist das weg und wenns schleift dann ganz leise


----------



## Levelboss (31. Juli 2005)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist sinnlos, denn es ist doch klar, dass V-Brakes die besseren Bremsen sind. 
Wer das nicht glaubt, sollte mal meine Bremse ausprobieren.  
Vergesst Maguras!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. März 2006)

Da die Diskussion fürs erste beendet ist, stell ich jetzt ma ne frage. 
An alle V-Brake Fahrer, welche V-Brakes fährt ihr und mit welchen Hebeln.
Hab gehört, dass die Avid Single Digit Ultimate richtig goil sein soll, aber der Preis!!! 
Die Avid SD 7 soll oh ganz gut sein.
Gibst für V-Brakes oh so en Tuning wie Stahlflexleitungen?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. März 2006)

die ultimates sind bestimmt ganz nett aber wirklich nicht nötig.

Im grunde genommen reicht ein "normaler" hebel wie die SD 7 oder 5(viele sagen die alten shimano XTR, ich fand aber keinen großen Unterschied), gute trial Bremsbeläge und wenn du noch einen tick besseren druckpunkt willst die Nokon Züge.
Brake booster nicht vergessen


----------



## roborider (26. März 2006)

Ich fahre eine Deore V-Brake mit Echobelägen und einem Salsa Booster, die ziehen perfekt, blos der Druckpunkt ist recht weich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (26. März 2006)

Heißt das, dass es ega is welche v-brakes ich nehme, hauptsache ein guter hebel und gute beläge?

Wie benutzt man eigentlich die 
?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

Parellel zug vbrakes sollen ******** sein weil sie mit der Zeit ausleiern.
Die Shimano, Sram, Avid vbrakes sind alle ganz gut.
Ich hab die avid sd5, sind völlig in Ordnung.

Die heatsink sind so ne Sache meiner Meinung nach. Die könnten dir vielleicht nicht gefallen weil sie sehr modulierbar sind. Die haben zwar schon bremskraft aber die bremsen nicht sofort. Wenig AN/AUS gefühl.

Falls du mehr auf AN/AUS Bremsgefühl stehts und nicht bei nässe fährst würd ich dir die transparenten empfehlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oder du kauft die CNC Heatsinks wie oben, fährst sie bis sie alle sind und klebst dir danach die Beläge rein die du haben willst (z.B güne Zoo, oder rote Koxx Bloxx. Beide sehr gute beläge)

UND FLEXEN NICHT VERGESSEN!!


----------



## Jakeschimoto (26. März 2006)

Hossa!

Also ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Ich habe/hatte vorne ne Mag HS33 mit Stahlflexleitungen und den Montybelägen, perfekt eingestellt und die alten, langen 4-Fingerbremshelbel. Das System war luftrein. Sollte ja eigentlich genug Bremspower bieten. War aber nicht!

Dann habe ich eben mal gebastelt. 98er XT Hebel, Avid SD 3 und die Magurapadhalter von den Wendler V-Brake. Also habe ich jetzt die gleichen Montypads an meiner Norm. V-Brake. Das Ganze natürlich wieder gut eingestellt. Meine Felge ist nur leicht angeraut...eben bin ich noch kurz ne Testrunde gefahren...Das ist als ob einer nen Anker schmeisst! Ich bin voll zufrieden, die Mag konnte NICHTS dagegen! Die Bremspower ist brachial...obwohl die Beläge sich noch etwas einschleifen müssen und obwohl keine Nokon Züge und kein Booster.

Auf jeden Fall V-Brake....zumindest vorn wo meiner Meinung nach mehr dosierbakeit gefragt ist.


----------



## Bike Lane (26. März 2006)

aha und wie willst du die dosierbarkeit hinbekommen wenn die bremsen bei dir anscheinend wie ein anker ziehen? kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. außerdem ist es klar, dass wenn du die felge vorher mit der magura nicht angeflext hast und danach mit der v-brake schon, die v-brake besser zieht. im grunde gibts nur eine richtige wahl für vorne und die heißt disc. da führt kein weg dran vorbei, oder habt ihr schonmal ein auto mit felgenbremsen gesehen?


----------



## Jakeschimoto (26. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> aha und wie willst du die dosierbarkeit hinbekommen wenn die bremsen bei dir anscheinend wie ein anker ziehen? kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. außerdem ist es klar, dass wenn du die felge vorher mit der magura nicht angeflext hast und danach mit der v-brake schon, die v-brake besser zieht. im grunde gibts nur eine richtige wahl für vorne und die heißt disc. da führt kein weg dran vorbei, oder habt ihr schonmal ein auto mit felgenbremsen gesehen?



Dadurch, dass die Xt Hebel diese nach hinten wandernde Zuganlenkung haben ist sie sehr gut zu dosieren, packt aber wenn gewünscht auch brachial zu. Die Felge war auch schon vorher angeflext. 

Disc ist klar, steht aber auch außer Konkurenz, klar sind die beiden Systemen überlegen...kosten aber auch das Vielfache und und und..


----------



## isah (26. März 2006)

nachdem wir sowieso abdriften..

ich finde, eine penibel eingestellte hs33 mit wd40 + coust belägen + geflexte felge bremst besser als die hope/tryall trial und auch die marta (jeweils mit 160mm scheibe)

Also wenn man nur zum stehen kommen will, verglichen habe ich es an gaps aufs vr.

Also wenn man auf dosierbarkeit, wettertauglichkeit, preis und sound verzichten kann würde ich die deutlich billigere hs33 empfehlen.

Wobei ich noch nie vbrake gefahren bin!


----------



## Jakeschimoto (26. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem wir sowieso abdriften..
> 
> ich finde, eine penibel eingestellte hs33 mit wd40 + coust belägen + geflexte felge bremst besser als die hope/tryall trial und auch die marta (jeweils mit 160mm scheibe)
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt alle Systeme gefahren, wobei...kann man Felgenbremsen mit Discs vergleichen ? Ich finde nicht, das eine gute Disc ordentlich biss hat ist klar. Am Hinterad finde ich die Mag auch besser, da brauche ich nicht so viel dosierbarkeit, sie muss nur ordentllich "zumachen"


----------



## isah (26. März 2006)

am vr nicht?

Der vergleich ist: 'blockiert die bremse oder rutscht sie durch?'

und da fällt die ta manchmal durch..


----------



## plazermen (28. März 2006)

Wenn der Brakebooster richtig steif ist dann ist die hs33 gut genug, wenn aber mehr drauf sein sollte, kann die man doch tunnen und zB. sich einen langeren Griff frasen: Beispiel hier


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. März 2006)

lohnt es sich denn für eine v-brake einen brake booster an zu schaffen?
ich meine da die ja nicht hydraulisch ist, überträgt die die kraft doch nicht so auf den rahmen, oder hebelt nicht so doll???
was meint ihr dazu hab da nicht so die ahnung von!
mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. März 2006)

auf jeden fall!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. März 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt es sich denn für eine v-brake einen brake booster an zu schaffen?
> ich meine da die ja nicht hydraulisch ist, überträgt die die kraft doch nicht so auf den rahmen, oder hebelt nicht so doll???
> was meint ihr dazu hab da nicht so die ahnung von!
> mfg flo



Hebelt genauso wie ne HS33. Die Belastung ist sogar noch stärker weil es nur eine 2punkt aufnahme ist nund nicht wie Magura auf 4 Punkte gestreut. außerdem bauen vrbrakes höher auf -> noch mehr Belastung


----------



## PaRtZ (29. März 2006)

Ein kleinen Punkt:

Klick "cableisbetterthanoil"

V-brake macht!! 


Aber ich meine maguras machtiger also V-brakes. Wasser (ich benutze Wasser) kann nicht zusammenpresse sein. Wenn ein Magura gut ist, es scheulich ist! 

Ich finde wenn man schlechte Bremsbeläge und ein schlechte Flex hat, dann die Bremse rutschen wird


----------



## Nose (29. März 2006)

PaRtZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleinen Punkt:
> 
> Klick "cableisbetterthanoil"
> 
> ...


vllt interessierts dich ja wie dein post richtig geschrieben worden wäre:


v-brake power (in german we use power in such cases. ya, my english is bad)

and now its difficult to understand what you mean. either your maguras are more powerful than a vbrake or you mean that YOUR magura is more powerful. but i think you meant the 2nd

aber meine maguras sind kräftiger als v-brakes. wasser (ich benutze wasser) kann man nicht zusammenpressen. wenn eine magura gut ist, ist sie der hammer!

so in etwa müsstest du das gemeint haben.

regards, your germanteacher


----------



## PaRtZ (29. März 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> vllt interessierts dich ja wie dein post richtig geschrieben worden wäre:
> 
> 
> v-brake power (in german we use power in such cases. ya, my english is bad)
> ...



haha danke Herr nose 

Meine maguras sind nicht kräftig und ich wollte "ich denke" sagen:


Aber ich denke maguras kräftiger als V-brakes...

Entschuldigung, jetzt fuhle ich ganz verlegen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. März 2006)

könnt ihr mir denn auch gute brakebooster für v-brakes raten, bzw günstige. gibts da grawierende unterschiede?
danke flo


----------



## Tretschwein (29. März 2006)

ich würde wirklich zu carbon raten. das material ist einfach härter und bringt einen besseren druckpunkt. ich glaube den shimano carbon booster wirst du nur schwer bekommen, salsa baut einen schönen, der kostet aber auch sein geld. oder einen wirklich fetten alubooster. kenn da kein specielles modell. carbon kann ich aber wirklich empfehlen. dann soltest du aber auch nokons fahren, denn sonst kannst du von nem anständigen drzuckpunkt nur träumen. und nochwas: es macht auch nen ordentlichen unterschied in welcher höhe der "sitz"strebe die sockel angebracht sind. jenachdem bewirkt die position nämlich einen anderen hebel und mehr oder weniger kraft. kommt also auch auf den rahmen an ob du einen wirklich soliden booster brauchst.

felix


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. März 2006)

hey,
fahre bereits nokon, mit avid sd7, shimano xt hebeln von 98 und den salomon belägen und bin sowas von begeistert. fahre die seit 6-8 monaten und kann nur schwärmen. allerdings bin ich ja der typ der das ganze noch bis in perfektion treiben will und naja deshalb kam bei mir die frage auf. ich fahre den monty urban rahmen, da steh, dass der nen integrierten brake booster hat. mein ihr der langt schon?
mfg
flo


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. März 2006)

würd bei vbrakes auf jeden fall mit booster fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (30. März 2006)

zum thema v-brakes und booster:
ich hab mir mal für 20 tacken 2 titan booster geholt, für v-brakes.
einfach nur porno was das bewirkt! die stehen carbonboostern btw sicher in nix nach...!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. März 2006)

Ähm ist Titan nicht irgendwie das falsche material für nen Brakebooster?
Titan ist flexibler als Stahl, und Stahl wiederum ist auch flexibler als Alu.
Carbon und Alu sind beide steifer als Stahl und erst recht steifer als Titan


----------



## Monty98 (30. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm ist Titan nicht irgendwie das falsche material für nen Brakebooster?
> Titan ist flexibler als Stahl, und Stahl wiederum ist auch flexibler als Alu.
> Carbon und Alu sind beide steifer als Stahl und erst recht steifer als Titan





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Aluminium besitzt ca. 1/3 der Festigkeit von Stahl, etwas unter 1/3 der Steifigkeit, bei etwas unter 1/3 der Dichte. Die geringere Dichte lässt eine größere Dimensionierung zu, die sich in der Steifigkeit positiv niederschlägt*. Ein Problem der Aluminiumrahmen klingt im ersten Moment eher paradox: Die hohe Steifigkeit. Während ein Stahlrahmen permanent bei jedem Tritt und Stoß federt, und durch dieses Nachgeben Spannungsspitzen abbaut, ist dies bei einem Aluminiumrahmen weit weniger der Fall. Ein Aluminiumrahmen muss daher von Haus aus viel fester ausgelegt sein.



ist anscheinend wirklich so...hätt ich aber nicht gedacht

edit: obwohl man dann wieder wissen müsste ob 1/3 der festigkeit von stahl *+* geringe dichte von alu*=* höhere steifigkeit als bei stahl..jo ich lass mal die profis philosophieren


----------



## Nose (30. März 2006)

ich bin kein materialtechniker oder so aber rein erfahrungsmäßig ist es ziemlich geil. da bewegt sich definitiv nichts!
und n bekannter von mir der techniker ist (vorentwickler in auto) hat den auch für gut befunden.

aber kann natürlich trotzdem sein dass du recht hast. :-?


----------



## jockie (30. März 2006)

Wie immer mein Tipp, diese anschaulichen Erklärungen:
http://www.downhillschrott.com/dhs/wissen/rahmenmat_d.html
http://www.downhillschrott.com/dhs/wissen/steifigkeit_d.html

( http://www.downhillschrott.com -> Theo Räddisches )


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (31. März 2006)

Chakotay schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte zunächst XT V-Brakes (Hebel + Bremse) auf normaler Mavic 517.
> Dann Magura HS33 auf gleicher Felge (besser als XT).
> Jetzt Magura HS33 auf Mavic 619 Ceramic (trocken noch besser, triefend naß ... naja)
> 
> Gerade bei warmer Bremse ist die Bremswirkung der HS33 deutlich besser (z.B. bei längerer Abfahrt mit 20-25° Gefälle). Die V-Brake ist bei sowas zunächst geräuschlos beim Bremsen. Dann kommt ein "leichtes Scharben" und schließlich wieder fast geräuschloses Bremsen. Dann verringert sich aber deutlich die Bremswirkung. Die HS33 läßt sowas völlig kalt. Nur sollte man vorsicht walten lassen, da irgendwann die Schläuche schmelzen und Platzen.



stahlflexleitung hilft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (31. März 2006)

Also Leutz ich denk im Endeffekt ist es immer die optimale Mischung von Felge und Belag. Wichtig hierbei ist einzig und allein der Reibwert von beiden.
Als nächstes kommt der Druck hinzu, der aber Konstruktionsbedingt hergestellt werden kann, egal ob durch V-Brake oder Hydraulisch (Vollig wurscht wie der Druck auf den Bremsbelag ausgeübt wird. Wichtig ist die Kraft)
Ideal wäre ne Bremsekonstruktion bei bei minimalenm Aufwand ein Maximaler Druck erreicht wird( Ich also nur leicht,Kraftsparend und ausdauern den Hebel betätige und aber einen brachialen Druck auf dem Belage ausübe)

Einziger Nachteil bei der ganzen Geschichte die goldene Regel (Hebelgsetz) was heist das der Belag extrem nah an der Felge im entlasteten Zustand sein muss, was wiederum eine sehr Verwindungssteife Felge bzw. Laufrad voraussetz, da es sonst schleifen würde.

Schlussendlich was ich sagen will. Ich fahr ne Magura, die ja *alle den gleichen Nehmerkolben haben* mit einem Bremshebel von ner Scheibenbremse(den Coda) der hat nen Geberkolben von 11mm (Der Hs33 hat 14mm und der normale Magura hat 16mm -Gebrkolbendurchmesser)
Im Vergleich zum 16mm Kolben habe ich knapp 50% mehr Druck anm Nehmer bei gleichen Kraft auf den Geber oder umgedreht bei gleichem Druck am Nehmer brauche ich nur 50% weniger Kraftaufwand am Hebel, was sich bei langen Bremsattacken posetiv auf die Kondition auswirkt.


So des dazu.
PS: noch besser wär ein Felgeflanke die Kunststoffbesetzt ist den die Reibund von Gummi auf Kunststoff ist den Hammer.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. März 2006)

ich finde felgenbremsen veraltet. egal welche kombination man fährt. magura oder v. eine felgenbremse die so hält UND gleichzeitig so gut dosierbar ist wie eine der besseren disks und auch bei nässe genauso funktioniert gibts zwar bestimmt hier im forum aber nicht in der realität.
die heutigen diskbremsen wie z.B. juicy 7 sind eh ein traum. man braucht sie nie aufmachen, baut sie locker dran: auf den hebel drücken und alles festschrauben. fertig ist die absolut perfekt justierte, montierte bremse bei der man nicht mal was nachstellen muss. belagwechsel und hebeldruckpunkt verstellen alles ohne werkzeug.
kleine 8er in der felge wies an nem tag mal passieren kann oder leichtes nabenspiel.. das alles interessiert mit disk nicht mehr.
ich hoffe dass bald auch 26er trialbikes für diskbrakes gibt.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (31. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde felgenbremsen veraltet. egal welche kombination man fährt. magura oder v. eine felgenbremse die so hält UND gleichzeitig so gut dosierbar ist wie eine der besseren disks und auch bei nässe genauso funktioniert gibts zwar bestimmt hier im forum aber nicht in der realität.
> die heutigen diskbremsen wie z.B. juicy 7 sind eh ein traum. man braucht sie nie aufmachen, baut sie locker dran: auf den hebel drücken und alles festschrauben. fertig ist die absolut perfekt justierte, montierte bremse bei der man nicht mal was nachstellen muss. belagwechsel und hebeldruckpunkt verstellen alles ohne werkzeug.
> kleine 8er in der felge wies an nem tag mal passieren kann oder leichtes nabenspiel.. das alles interessiert mit disk nicht mehr.
> ich hoffe dass bald auch 26er trialbikes für diskbrakes gibt.


Absolut Richtig!!!!


----------



## locdog (31. März 2006)

solang es nicht specifische BIKETRIALbremsen gibt wird das ein traum bleiben!

guckt euch mal an was fur bremsen bei motoradtrials verbaut sind. da ist die VR scheibe auch klein und die betatigen die fahrer mit einen FINGER und das moped wiegt 75 Kg und nicht 10-11KG! die haben speciele trialbelage und fartig. konnen keine hitze u.a. vertragen aber die mussen das auch nicht. Die monotrial komt da schon naher aber ist immer  noch nicht DIE BIEKTRIAL bremse.
Deswegen fahre ich mags und bin 99% zufrieden. bei MEINER einstallung sehr dosierbar, macht zu bei regen schlam etc. und wiegt 500gr weniger als diskbremsen, kaputt kriegt man die auch (fast) nicht.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (1. April 2006)

Sagt ma was sindn das für bremsen

hydrauliche v-brakes 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Star-Bike-Hydro-V-Brake_W0QQitemZ7229946114QQcategoryZ77582QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jockie (1. April 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt ma was sindn das für bremsen
> 
> hydrauliche v-brakes
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Star-Bike-Hydro-V-Brake_W0QQitemZ7229946114QQcategoryZ77582QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_832.htm


----------



## >>Bullet<< (1. April 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> hydrauliche v-brakes



Solls geben..  

@jockie, ich glaube er wusste nur nich dasses hydraulische vbrakes gibt  
wenn doch dann diesen post einfach ignorieren ^^


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (1. April 2006)

Wäre die Vorstellung von Sinnen, dass man diese Systeme eventuell an ein Trial Bike montiert?
Immerhin sind sie billiger als HS 33...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. April 2006)

die sollen angeblich nix taugen bzw nicht besser als ne normale vbrake sein-> sinnlos


----------



## Monty98 (1. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224640468&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (2. April 2006)

Hey die Hydraulischen V-Brakes sind ne Alte Erfindung. Haben sich aber nie so richtig durchgesetzt weil sie einfach zu teuer waren damal ich glaub 400Mark fürn Satz. Naja im Endeffekt ist es auch wurscht weil hier die Bedinung der Bremse nur über Hydro und nicht Seil geht. 

Wenn man natürlich nen Scheibenbremshebel dafür her nähme wärs bestimmt geil. Undhey die Sind neu und für 25 bei Ebay weggegangen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (3. April 2006)

Es gibt wenige Leute mit dieser Bremse, die meisten haben Probleme damit.

Ursprünglich kostete die 400,-- DM weil der ursprüngliche Herteller die Bremse absolut perfekt hergestellt hatte. Der hohe Preis führte zu baldiger Geldnot, die ursprüngliche Firma wurde von StarBike (oder so) übernommen. Starbike hat dann die Produktion auf kostengünstige umgestellt und das war es dann für die Qualität der Bremse. Der ursprüngliche Konstrukteur ist unmittelbar nach der Produktionsumstellung beleidigt ausgestiegen, weil er das nicht ertragen konnte (da Perfektionist).

Wer eine Alte ergattern kann (heißt Wendler oder so), sollte zuschlagen. Zusammen mit einem guten Brakebooster ist es eine hervorragende Lösung. Die jetzt angebotenen dürften vorallem beim Trial zum Verdruss führen.

Alt und Neu haben wahrscheinlich gemeinsam das Problem der Ersatzteilversorgung.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. April 2006)

ja beim TRAIL geht's vielleicht noch, beim TRIAL kannst du die vergessen. Das Problem sind die Rückholfedern, die nämlich nur durch den Anpressdruck der Schraube in den Canrisockeln auf spannung gehalten werden und sich trotzdem immer wieder verstellen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. April 2006)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut Richtig!!!!



schlamm und dreck? egal. einmal belag rausholen, wenns sein muss und drüber bürsten, fertig.

kaputte felgen, wo man nie weiss, wie lang die noch halten?

alu späne an den felgen?

heisse felgen?

sowieso! überlegt mal genauer: ihr benutzt ein tragendes teil am fahrrad um zu bremsen. genau betrachtet - absoluter schwachsinn. 

ich wusste beim nächsten bike genau: DISCS. udn GROSSE! und wenn 200er rotoren bei mir absolut nicht wichtig sind - ich wollte es aber so.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. April 2006)

hey, ich bins nochmal bezüglich der brake booster. mir wurde der shimano carbon booster ja wärmstens empfohlen, nur leider bin ich bei ebay gestern überboten worden ;(,
naja, da die tendenz ja richtung carbon ging (von seiten der meinungen  habe ich mich nun mal umgeschaut, nur leider sind die meisten booster ja für hs33 (aus carbon) kann ich die auch nutzen oder sind die zu kurz? welche carbon brakebooster kennt ihr noch für v-brakes, oder tuts auch nen alu booster?
danke für eure hilfe
flo


----------



## Monty98 (10. April 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> oder tuts auch nen alu booster?



ja

oder sonst der hier...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. April 2006)

finde den nur bei bike components, gibts den in carbon auch irgendwo billiger als 30â¬?


----------

